# Leiria



## callagh (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi!
We are moving to Portugal in August and are renting a house in Peniche while we search for one to buy. We favour Caldas da Rainha, but want some land.
What experiences do others have of living there or in other parts of Leiria?


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Depending on how much land you require,you might be better off looking further inland to Central Leiria,plenty of landed property to choose from,but again it depends on your circumstances,do you require new build,a restoration project,land to build your own property,do you intend to farm the land,so many variables,but one thing is certain,central Portugal is a lot cheaper than coastal Portugal,either way good luck with your search.



David


----------



## callagh (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks. We are going to investigate the more central parts, but want to be in a community and close to a town.
We want a 'moradia usada' and want enough land for growing veg, chickens and a small pool.
We will buy as soon as we can, but have a rental property while we look.
Jane


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

The central Portugal areas will fulfil your requirements with ease,and most areas,have the benefit of a small,but scattered expat population,so not breathing down your neck,but there to assist if required,you can also attend community occasions should you wish,best of both worlds really,we retired here,near Ansiao in 2013,not regretted one minute,one of our best life choices we think,I wish you the same luck with your decision,no matter where you choose.



David


----------

